# Geistesblitze



## Sirdalan (7. September 2007)

Hi

habs mit Forumsuche probiert, aber irgendwie nix gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd dazu und ihr könnt mich aufklären mit welchen Begriffen ich was finde oder nen link.

Ansonsten würd mich interessieren wie es bei euch mit Geistesblitzen aussieht. Ich bin transe und hatte bisher nur einen Geistesblitz und der war im transe-Bereich. Kann es sein das sich Geistesblitze auf die tränke beschränkt die man herstellt, also wenn man elixiere braut grad, kann man nur nen geistesblitz für ein elixier haben oder bei transmutation für transmutation oder ist das random frei ? Wie oft procct so ein Geistesblitz bei euch, so alle 500 tränke im schnitt oder wie ?

LG.


----------



## Gnar'kol (7. September 2007)

Hatte zwar noch kein Geistesblitzglück, aber normalerweise sollte es so sein, daß du von allen Dingen die du herstellst nen Geistesblitz bekommen kannst. Kategorien werden dabei nicht unterschieden.


----------



## Fighter_XP (7. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=15577 
steht direkt auf der seite des Alchmie-forums .. heisst zwar nicht geistesblitz... steht aber in den beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja hatte bisher auch nur eiinen geistesblitz... aber der war crap ... Urmana in Urfeuer transen o0
(procte bei Urmacht-Transmutation, bin Tränke geskillt)


----------



## Sirdalan (7. September 2007)

den link kannte ich schon, wenn man nach geistesblitz sucht kommen 3 Einträge, aber alle nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun. Trotzdem danke für den link


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (7. September 2007)

Bin Tränke-Spezi. Hab bisher 4 Geistesblitze gehabt. 3 beim Tränke herstellen und einen beim Transen. 

Die 4 Geistesblitze sind für alle drei Kategorien aufgetreten. 2 Trans, 1 Elixier und ein 1 Trank.

Ergo: Geistesblitze können bei allem auftreten was ihr herstellt und sind Kategorie unabhängig.


----------



## Sirdalan (7. September 2007)

wäre noch interessant wie viele tränke nötig waren im Schnitt um einen Geistesblitz zu haben und ob die Chance höher ist bei Transmutationen weil die ja nur 1x pro 23 Stunden gehen ?


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (7. September 2007)

Bis zum 4. Geistesblitz hab ich geschätze 100 bis 150 Tränke/Geistesblitz gemacht. Seit dem vierten hab ich allerdings bestimmt schon 500 Tränke gemacht , aber nix seitdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (17. September 2007)

Mich würde mal interressieren, wie viele verschiedene Rezepte man bei einem Geistesblitz erlernen kann.


----------



## Squishee (17. September 2007)

http://thottbot.com/?s=Flask#A::A
5
-Arcane Fortification
-Fortification
-Mighty Restoration
-Relentless Assault (<3)
-Shadow Fortification


----------



## moiki (3. Oktober 2007)

Sirdalan schrieb:


> wäre noch interessant wie viele tränke nötig waren im Schnitt um einen Geistesblitz zu haben und ob die Chance höher ist bei Transmutationen weil die ja nur 1x pro 23 Stunden gehen ?



also hatte einen geistesblitz und das bei über 400 tränken/transmutationen -.-

war lvl 51 als ich auf 375 war mit einem geistesblitz^^


----------



## Spieltrieb (3. Oktober 2007)

nee es kommt auf eure skilllvl an und welche art von tränken oder elixire ihr macht......es ist aber auch abhängig vom char lvl. Ich hatte insgesammt 4x Geistesblitz, davon 2x innerhalb 2h^^


----------



## Sisloc (4. Oktober 2007)

seit vorgestern auf alchi gewechselt. hab beim hochleveln aber auch erst so ab skill 300 rum  drei geistesblitze erhalten. 
erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank, Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs und noch irgendwas das mir grad net einfallen mag^^
bin tränkemeister


----------



## Eylo (4. Oktober 2007)

Hatte 1 Blitz - Urleben in Urerde    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also als Transenmeister hatt man dann doch die viel schlechteren Karten auf ein Procc oder seh ich das falsch ?

Stelle eher selten Tränke her...

Da müste die Proccrate beim transmuten doch gerechterweise höher sein !


----------



## strider (5. Oktober 2007)

Also habe mir neulich die Rezepte fuer erheblicher Arkan- und Schattenschutztrank gefarmt(30 min da hatte ich beide^^, endlich mal Glueck) dann ab zur bank mats holen und traenke brauen, jeweils beim 1 brauen ein geistesblitz und zwar den vom Kessel des entsprechenden Trankes....


----------



## Devilhimself (5. Oktober 2007)

also ich hatte bis jetzt 3 geistesblitze.
einmal bei skill 320, einmal bei 350 und das andere mal bei skill 370 vor ca 20 mins ^^
davon waren 2 beim craften von tränken und einer beim transmutieren.


----------



## Thorbardin (15. Oktober 2007)

Die Kessel sind keine Geistesblitze, sondern kommen automatisch beim brauen der Feuer,Eis, Arkan oder Naturschutztränke!
Lediglich für den Heiligschutztrank gibt es keinen Kessel.
Einfach 1-5 Schutztränke machen, dann kommt der automatisch und es steht nicht "Ihr hattet eine Eingebung" sondern einfach nur "Ihr habt Kessel des XYZ" gelernt

Eingebungen oder wie es immer bezeichnet wird "Geistesblitze" kann man mit jedem Burning Crusade-Rezept bekommen, nie mit den alten Rezepten von vor BC


----------



## couster (16. Oktober 2007)

Bin sied ein paar Tagen Meister der Tränke und hatte bei Urmacht trans. nen Geistesblitz.
-Urleben in Urerde


----------



## Thorbardin (17. Oktober 2007)

Vergesetrn beim Brauen vom erheblichem MAgierblut:
Fläschchen der Mächtigen Wiederherstellung

Damit fehlt dann nur noch das Fläschchen des Todes


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (19. Oktober 2007)

Update: Hatte gestern beim Brauen von 70 Tränken 2 Geistesblitze , habe somit jetzt 6 Geistesblitze gehabt. Also haut das mit den 5 Blitzen auf Thottbot nicht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorbardin (19. Oktober 2007)

Wirklich?
Dann zähl mal bitte auf, was du denn feines hast


----------



## Thorgun (19. Oktober 2007)

Sirdalan schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habs mit Forumsuche probiert, aber irgendwie nix gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd dazu und ihr könnt mich aufklären mit welchen Begriffen ich was finde oder nen link.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, hatte bis jetzt 4 (!!!) Geistesblitze, 2 im Bereich Fläschchen und 2 im Bereich Transmutationen.
Die 2 Fläschchen waren 1. Fläschchen der Schattenstärkung und 2. Fläschchen der Arkanstärkung. Die 2 Transmutationen waren 1. Urmana in Urfeuer und 2. Urfeuer in Urmana


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (20. Oktober 2007)

@thorbardin

1. Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank
2. Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
3. Fläschchen der Stärkung
4. Fläschchen des reinen Todes
5. Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs
6. Urmana zu Feuer


----------



## Kirs (20. November 2007)

Bis jetzt habe ich als Geistesblitz folgende Rezepte gelernt.

1.   Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank
2.   Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
3.   Fläschchen der Stärkung
4.   Fläschchen des reinen Todes
5.   Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs
6.   Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts
7.   Urerde aus Leben
8.   Urfeuer aus Wasser
9.   Urleben aus Erde
10. Urmana aus Feuer
11. Urwasser Aus Schatten

Und diese sollten auch nur durch Geistesblitze gelernt werden können, habe ich aber bisher noch nicht gehabt

1. Kessel des erheblichen Arkanschutzes
2. Kessel des erheblichen Feuerschutzes
3. Kessel des erheblichen Frostschutzes
4. Kessel des erheblichen Naturschutzes
5. Kessel des erheblichen Schattenschutzes


----------



## scoti (22. November 2007)

Wurde die Quote nach dem Patch erhöht?
Ich habe eine Urmacht gemacht, Geistesblitz bekommen. Einen Tag später nach dem CD das gleiche wieder: Urmacht und dann Geistesblitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schaun ob das auch heute Abend klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixpack (24. November 2007)

Hai^^ an alle,

ist es egal wo man die Tränke herstellt oder muss man z.B. in der neuen Welt sein?

Gruß
Ixpack


----------



## Thorbardin (7. Dezember 2007)

Es sit egal, wo du die tränke oder elixiere braust, es müssen halt nur Rezepte sein, die mit BC eingeführt wurden


----------



## Myanda (7. Dezember 2007)

Kessel des erheblichen Arkanschutzes kann ich, hab vorm Kurator mal ein paar Arkanschutztränke gebraut. und zack beim zweiten wars da.
Und ich hatte direkt einem bei der einführung nachm patch am alchimilabor.


----------



## Rhonda (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin lvl 68 noch keine spez und hatte nun schon 2 geistesblitze in drei tagen. zuerst bekam ich beim erstellen einer urmacht  folgendes: Urmana zu Urfeuer tranmutieren. und nun habe ich gestern bei "Urmana zu Urfeuer tranmutieren" folgendes bekommen: Urschatten zu Urwasser transmutieren"

Also wenn das weiter so prockt bin ich echt happy, mein Freund sagte er hatt noch nie einen Geistesblitz,.. bin ich nun ein Glückspilz oder sind die echt so selten.

Gruß


----------



## Thyridrion (12. Dezember 2007)

Kirs schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich als Geistesblitz folgende Rezepte gelernt.
> 
> 1.   Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank
> 2.   Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
> ...




Die Kessel lernt man nur wenn man die entsprechenden ResiPots herstellt, im normalfall dann sogar relativ schnell.


----------



## Darkocin (23. Dezember 2007)

also das die abhänig sind von dem was man herstellt kann ich net bestätigen.

 ich als pala stelle fast nur manatrank, weisheit,adepten und den verückten alchi her und habe bisher 3 oder 4 geistesblitze gehabt


----------



## Thorgun (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem Twink jetzt 61 und hab Alchi bei 350 oder so, hatte bis jetzt 2 Geistesblitze und habe damit 2 neue Rezepte gelernt.


----------



## Teloban (17. Januar 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Twink jetzt 61 und hab Alchi bei 350 oder so, hatte bis jetzt 2 Geistesblitze und habe damit 2 neue Rezepte gelernt.


Also ich bin mit meinem Twink 51, Skill 365 und hab bisher zweimal beim Transmutieren von Urmacht einen Geistesblitz bekommen "Urleben zu Urerde" und "Urmana zu Urfeuer"

Da Urmana zu Urfeuer hier schon oft genannt wurde, frage ich mich, ob dies ein Geistesblitz ist, der mit höherer Chance procct?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## millakilla (5. Februar 2008)

am WE hatte ich 2x Geistesblitz als ich Erstklassige Manatränke hergestellt habe

einmal das rezept mit dem manareg für 2std
und fläschchen der stärkung


----------



## Deuratis (15. Februar 2008)

hab bis jetzt so um die 15 geistesblitze gehabt undzwar beim transen:
Wenn du zumbeispiel Urerde in Urwasser Transt kann es vorkommen das du das rezept Urwasser in Urerde erhällst.


----------



## Orrosh (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte bisher 2 Geistesblitze.
Der erste kam direkt beim Übertritt auf Skill 350: Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs. Der zweite kam beim Urmacht Transen: Urwasser zu Urschatten. 

Beide Geistesblitze kamen, als ich ein orangefarbenes Rezept gebraut/ getranst habe. 
Frage: kommen Geistesblitze auch beim Brauen von "grauen", also unterskilligen Rezepten? Oder muss das aktuell aufgeführte Rezept mindestens "grün" sein und eine Chance auf einen Skillpunkt geben?


----------



## White Jen (8. Mai 2008)

ich meine man kann einen Geistesblitz nur durch das brauen von Sachen bekommen, wenn diese Tränke und Elixiere in BC neu gekommen sind. 

Mit ganz alten Sachen vor BC kann man keine Geistesblitze erhalten.
Meine ich zumindest.
Also, nein, die Sachen müssen nicht zwingend rot oder grün sein


----------



## Maireen (22. Mai 2008)

Mich würde interssieren ob es zb als Elixiermeister egal ist welche Stufe die Elixiere haben um nen Geistesblitz zu bekommen. Sprich könnte ich auch einen mit nem Lvl 5 Elixier haben? Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Tirkari (22. Mai 2008)

Maireen schrieb:


> Sprich könnte ich auch einen mit nem Lvl 5 Elixier haben?


Steht doch direkt über deinem Post:


White schrieb:


> ich meine man kann einen Geistesblitz nur durch das brauen von Sachen bekommen, wenn diese Tränke und Elixiere in BC neu gekommen sind.


Oder anders gesagt: Du kannst bei allem, was du in der Scherbenwelt lernen bzw als Rezept finden kannst, einen Geistesblitz haben. Level5-Elixiere gehören also nicht dazu.


----------



## Maireen (23. Mai 2008)

ah sry hab ich überlesen.


----------



## Apfelbrot (28. Mai 2008)

Frage der dummen: Was ist ein Geistesblitz ?


----------



## Tirkari (29. Mai 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Frage der dummen: Was ist ein Geistesblitz ?


Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen? Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, daß man es sich dann denken kann, auch wenn es nicht explizit als Definition drin steht.

Ein Geistesblitz beim Alchemistenberuf in WoW bedeutet, daß man durch das Herstellen von etwas ein neues Rezept lernt.
Das funktioniert aber nur bei Rezepten aus Burning Crusade, nicht beim Herstellen von Tränken, Elixieren, ... von vor dem Addon.
Die Sachen, die man durch einen Geistesblitz lernen kann, kann man auch nur so lernen und nicht anders, es ist also keine alternative Methode zu klassischen Rezeptrollen oder Lehrern.
Was man genau jeweils lernen kann, ist abhängig davon, was man gerade herstellt. Bei der Herstellung von BC-Tränken (außer Resi-Tränken) oder -Elixieren kann man Fläschchen oder den Verjüngungstrank lernen, bei Transmutationen weitere Transmutationsrezepte und bei Resistenztränken den dazu passenden Kessel, der dann einen ganzen Raid damit versorgen kann. Ob oder welche Spezialisierung man hat, ist für Geistesblitze aber völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

hatte so 10Blitze, einfach mats im ah kaufen und brauen^^ man muss halt immer nachrechnen wo es sich lohnt.


----------



## rellikemmiT (1. Juni 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> hatte so 10Blitze, einfach mats im ah kaufen und brauen^^ man muss halt immer nachrechnen wo es sich lohnt.




naja bei den preisen zur zeit im ah für die mats^^ da lohnt sich das blümchen pflücken wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukz (3. Juni 2008)

naja ..... geistesblitz als trankspezi beim manatränkebrauen ^^ 
Fläschchen der Stärke oder so ^^


----------



## Garrel (15. Juni 2008)

also ich habe schon etliche blitze gehabt

und mir fehlt nurnoch sehr wenig. doch ich kriege seid ungefähr 2000-3000 drinks keine blitze mehr...!

fläschchen der versteinerung
fläschchen des chromatischen wunders

elixier der teufelsstärke

trank der genesung

eisenschildtrank

erheblicher heiligschutztrank

haststrank

trank der feigen flucht

trank der wahnsinnsstärke

trank der lebhaften aktion


diese drinks fehlen mir alle noch... ich verstehe nurnicht warum bei mir nix mehr blizt. 

mir wurde mal erklärt das ich wohl meine blitze kriege aber ich die drinks die blitzen bereits kann. stimmt das?

kann man jdes drink den es im game gibt durch einen blitz überhaupt bekommen?


----------



## Shorim (17. Juni 2008)

Fläschchen des chromatischen Wunders: Ist ganz einfach warum du das nicht übern nen Geistesblitz lernst, weils das zu kaufen gibt, vor Karazhan (Violettes Auge - Wohlwollend)

Hasttrank: Gibts aus der Terasse des Magisters (droppt hero, wie nonhero)

Vom Rest weiss ichs nicht, da mir die auf anhieb nichts sagen.


----------



## Albra (18. Juni 2008)

fläschchen der versteinerung --------------------   randomdrop rezept aus der ALTEN welt 
fläschchen des chromatischen wunders ---------   kaufbar bei violettes Auge - Wohlwollend

elixier der teufelsstärke - ---------------------------dropt rnd im schattenmondtal

trank der genesung ----------------------------------dropt rnd in den lowlevelinstanzen

eisenschildtrank -------------------------------------- dropt in HDZ1

erheblicher heiligschutztrank ------------------------- dropt bei den abyssischen flammenbringern im schergrat (die aus der kochquest superheißes ragout)

haststrank ---------------------------------------------- rnd bc instanzdrop 

trank der feigen flucht---------------------------------- unerhältlich ---schon seit langem weggepatched

trank der wahnsinnsstärke -----------------------------rnd worlddrop BC

trank der lebhaften aktion------------------------------ kaufbar beim stamm von zalandar(zul gurub), ehrfürchtig


----------



## Garrel (18. Juni 2008)

boa wtf...
wie soll ich den shice zusammen kriegen. ^^

aber dickes thnx an albra und shorim


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte mit level 61 oder so als ich skill 330 hatte nen geistesblitz sei dem nicht mehr....weiß auch net...mir fehlen noch so viele fläschen die man durch geistesblitz kriegt...aber naja^^ kann man nichts machen muss weiter rum tränke mischen


----------



## Hefty (19. Juni 2008)

Nur mal so zur Info es gibt insgesamt 17 Geistesblitze + Die kessel für resi tränke


----------



## Mumble (19. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin...

Ich hab seit langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Zwerg rausgekramt (lvl60 Alchi 300 kk300)

Inzwischen lvl65 und seit lvl 62 Alchi 372 KK375

Ich hatte relativ schnell 2 Geistesblitze und nun das "Problem", dass viele Rezepte grau sind und ich für die anderen meist die Mats noch nicht habe/bekomme...

Mir wurde gesagt, dass man mit grauen Rezepten keine Geistesblitze bekommt, stimmt das? 
Dann kann ich ja lieber die Unmengen an Kräutern im AH verkoofen, als sie in Tränke zu investieren, die mir 
a) weniger Gold im AH bringen als die Mats und 
b) zu keinem Geistesblitz mehr verhelfen...


THX / HF / GRUß!


P.s.: Mist, jetzt habe ich doch glatt die SuFu vergessen^^
P.p.s.: Kurze Antwort reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (20. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass man mit grauen Rezepten keine Geistesblitze bekommt, stimmt das?
> Dann kann ich ja lieber die Unmengen an Kräutern im AH verkoofen, als sie in Tränke zu investieren, die mir
> a) weniger Gold im AH bringen als die Mats und
> b) zu keinem Geistesblitz mehr verhelfen...



das was dir gesagt wurde ist völliger blödfug 
es MÜSSEN nur tränke aus bc (also mit mindestens teufelsgras als reagenz) sein um einen gb zu bekommen
tränke und elixiere geben beide die möglichkeit auf fläschchen
ansonsten 
tränke=tränkeblitz 
elixiere=elixiereblitz
transmutation(urzeugs)=transmutationsblitz


----------



## Churchak (20. Juni 2008)

resitränke=kesselblitz


----------



## Mumble (23. Juni 2008)

Merci!


----------



## Lendryll (27. Juli 2008)

o.Ö
Ich habe Alchimie jetzt auf 373, hatte aber noch keinen Geistesblitz -.-
Das Spiel mag mich nicht =(
Dann werd ich heute wohl noch ein wenig brauen ^^


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (16. Oktober 2008)

habe in pcgames gelesen,das die rezepte für fläschchen usw. bei ndem geistesblitz, durch spassrezepte ersetzt werden.
ist das schon jetzt so seit dem patch,oder erst ab dem addon?
und kann man die fläschchen dannn später für ruf oder so lernen?


----------



## campino76 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte vorgestern meinen ersten Geistesblitz mit Skill ~396 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fläschchen der Stärkung

Passierte, als ich grad 3-4 Stk. vom Elixier der mächtigen Stärke hergestellt hab.


----------



## Chimpanzee (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab schon 1-2 monate vor dem patch 3.0 keine geistesblitze mehr gehabt weil ich damals alles entdeckt hatte. Alchi hab ich nun auf 426 geskillt und hatte noch keine geistesblitze. ist das richtig so oder ist das einfach nur pech?


----------



## Sch1llman (3. Dezember 2008)

keine ahnung... ich habe alchi auf 450 und hatte noch NIE einen...


----------



## Albra (5. Dezember 2008)

ich hab bisher auch nicht bei jeder transmutatuion von äonenkram nen geistesblitz gehabt (5/7)kann also nur pech sein


----------



## ulli1978 (5. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> ich hab bisher auch nicht bei jeder transmutatuion von äonenkram nen geistesblitz gehabt (5/7)kann also nur pech sein



Hmm hab jetzt skill 430 und habe bis jetzt 2 GB gehbat. Gibt es irrgentwas wo ich nachsehen kann ob ich was bestimmtes brauen muss um das ich einen Bekomme. Es dauert echt lange jetzt mit 430 da ich nur noch graue rezepte habe und bei 435 der nächste erleernbare ist. Und immer sieben tage warten ist auch doof.
Hat einer eine Idee für mich?


----------



## Sch1llman (5. Dezember 2008)

ulli1978 schrieb:


> Hmm hab jetzt skill 430 und habe bis jetzt 2 GB gehbat. Gibt es irrgentwas wo ich nachsehen kann ob ich was bestimmtes brauen muss um das ich einen Bekomme. Es dauert echt lange jetzt mit 430 da ich nur noch graue rezepte habe und bei 435 der nächste erleernbare ist. Und immer sieben tage warten ist auch doof.
> Hat einer eine Idee für mich?



das kann eigentlich nicht sein, es gibt immer etwas, das mindestens grün ist. bei 430 weiß ich es nicht genau, entweder du hast noch grüne tränke oder schon orange transmutationen. musst halt bissl investieren, um zu den flasks zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tundohr (5. Dezember 2008)

Von 430 auf 435 musst Du die Steine transmutieren, es gibt keinen anderen Weg.


----------



## Allvis (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Also bei mir ist es so,wenn ich GANZ GANZ GANZ GANZ GANZ GANZ GANZ viele Tränke mache kommt vllt.
ein GB raus.

Aber mit WotLK gibt es da nen schönen Trank,wo du automatisch nen GB und ich glaube drei etwas schwächere Tränke kiegts (z.B. du hast einen Trank gelernt der dir 15sec. 500 +Speed git und hast im Inv, 3 Stck, die dir eine Std. die Tempowertung um 45 erhöhen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sch1llman (6. Dezember 2008)

Allvis schrieb:


> Aber mit WotLK gibt es da nen schönen Trank,wo du automatisch nen GB und ich glaube drei etwas schwächere Tränke kiegts (z.B. du hast einen Trank gelernt der dir 15sec. 500 +Speed git und hast im Inv, 3 Stck, die dir eine Std. die Tempowertung um 45 erhöhen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falls du die alchimistische forschung nordends meinst: das rezept hat nichts mit den entstehenden tränken zu tun. habe z.b. letztens ein elixier gelernt, das rüstungsdurchschlag oder sowas bringt und dazu 2 fläschen des reinen mojos bekommen.


----------



## Chimpanzee (8. Dezember 2008)

skill ~430 und noch kein blitz für gar nichts. nichtmal transmutes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (12. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mittlerweile die paar steinchen gemacht hab nun skill 439 aber hatte keinen blitz für eine transmutation à la äonenXXX zu äonenXXX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll das so oder lernt man diese rezepte auch erstmal per forschung?


----------



## rupi2 (12. Dezember 2008)

kann den überhaubt schon jemand ÄonenXXX in ÄonenXXX  transen und wenn ja wo hat er das Rezept her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre echt mal interessant.


----------



## Bergerdos (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Äonenfeuer in Äonenleben transmutieren, als Kräuterkundler ist das Rezept absolut sinnlos, andersrum wärs besser.
Das war beim Transmutieren ein Geistesblitz.


----------



## Liax (14. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe schon einige gb gehabt
gb was transen angeht bekommt man.....na? na? wer weiss es?.....richtig...beim transen^^
also fleissig titanbarren transen oder äonenX zu äonenY transen....steh aber auch in der beschreibung des jeweiligen 
vorgangs dass da ne chance besteht was neues zu lernen
alle anderen rezepte....sprich elixiere oder tränke bekommt man durch die forschung nordends
ein neues rezept ist immer drin...manchmal auch ein paar random fläschchen oder tränke

hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## Chimpanzee (15. Dezember 2008)

Liax schrieb:


> also ich habe schon einige gb gehabt
> gb was transen angeht bekommt man.....na? na? wer weiss es?.....richtig...beim transen^^
> also fleissig titanbarren transen oder äonenX zu äonenY transen....steh aber auch in der beschreibung des jeweiligen
> vorgangs dass da ne chance besteht was neues zu lernen
> ...


leider hast du nur das basiswissen eines jeden alchimisten wiederholt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt hab ich einige transmutes hinter mir aber offensichtlich hatte ich wohl einfach nur pech.


----------



## Liax (16. Dezember 2008)

naja....wenn ich nur basiswissen wiederholt haben soll dann frage ich mich wieso so viele nach den rezepten zum transen von äonenx zu äoneny fragen
wie gesagt....ich habe bis jetzt aus fast jeder transen aktion ein neues rezept bekommen.....ich meine natürlich die nordend sachen


----------



## Chimpanzee (16. Dezember 2008)

Liax schrieb:


> naja....wenn ich nur basiswissen wiederholt haben soll dann frage ich mich wieso so viele nach den rezepten zum transen von äonenx zu äoneny fragen
> wie gesagt....ich habe bis jetzt aus fast jeder transen aktion ein neues rezept bekommen.....ich meine natürlich die nordend sachen


ich leider nicht deswegen war bei mir diese frage halt noch offen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (16. Dezember 2008)

dann gehörst du wirklich zu den wirklich bedauernswerten unglücksvögeln


----------



## Amilcar (17. Dezember 2008)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> ich hab mittlerweile die paar steinchen gemacht hab nun skill 439 aber hatte keinen blitz für eine transmutation à la äonenXXX zu äonenXXX.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für die Steine bekommt man auch keine Geistesblitze. Transmute-GB erhaltet ihr NUR für Titantransmute und Äonentransmutes. Steht auch in deren Tooltipps. 
D.h., bevor ihr Äonenzeugs transmuten könnt müsst ihr mindestens 1x titan transmuten (was dann 4 Tage cd hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich hab relativ Glück gehabt: als Erstes Äonenerde->Schatten, dann Schatten->Leben, dann Wasser->Feuer und gestern Feuer-> Wasser bekommen...
Kann also immerschön hin und her transmuten bis ich alles kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber hatte auch nicht immer nen GB bisher, nur ca. 4/7 oder so


----------



## Catweesel (18. Dezember 2008)

procct s denn  noch als Tränkespezi etc trotzdem 2 oder mehr Tränke? Oder ist das jetzt nutzlos?


----------



## Amilcar (18. Dezember 2008)

Catweesel schrieb:


> procct s denn  noch als Tränkespezi etc trotzdem 2 oder mehr Tränke? Oder ist das jetzt nutzlos?



Jetz bitte nicht Procc mit GB verwechseln. 
GB= neues Rezept gelernt
Procc= mehrere Gegenstände aus den Mats für 1x herstellen rausbekommen (soweit mir bekannt bis max 5 Stück aus 1x herstellen möglich) 
Natürlich proccen die einzelnen Spezialisierungen noch. Sprich bei dir Tränke, bei mir als Elixieralchi Elixiere und Flasks, beim Transmuter die Transmutes...


----------



## h2opistol (1. Januar 2009)

Hab erst 1 mal Titan transmutiert und Zack... GB!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider nicht sehr nützlich aber besser als garnichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:
[attachment=6307:geistesblitz.JPG]


----------



## Nexalia (1. Januar 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen...habe mit meiner Mage umgelernt auf Alchi... habe jetzt Skill 407 und hatte keinen einzigen Geistesblitz... wurden die entfernt?? Was bringt mir Alchi, wenn ich die entsprechenden Fläschchen nicht selbst herstellen kann und wieder aufs AH angewiesen bin^^

Danke f. Tipps


----------



## mccord (1. Januar 2009)

Nexalia schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen...habe mit meiner Mage umgelernt auf Alchi... habe jetzt Skill 407 und hatte keinen einzigen Geistesblitz... wurden die entfernt?? Was bringt mir Alchi, wenn ich die entsprechenden Fläschchen nicht selbst herstellen kann und wieder aufs AH angewiesen bin^^
> 
> Danke f. Tipps


das ist einfach nur pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab bestimmt an die 2000 elixiere gebraut bis ich alle 5 per geisteblitz erlernbaren tbc-fläschchen erlernt hatte!


----------



## Sch1llman (2. Januar 2009)

Nexalia schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen...habe mit meiner Mage umgelernt auf Alchi... habe jetzt Skill 407 und hatte keinen einzigen Geistesblitz... wurden die entfernt?? Was bringt mir Alchi, wenn ich die entsprechenden Fläschchen nicht selbst herstellen kann und wieder aufs AH angewiesen bin^^
> 
> Danke f. Tipps



bin schon ne ganze weile 450 und hatte noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer durch titan, aber da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auch relativ hoch)


----------



## Sch1llman (2. Januar 2009)

sry doppelpost...
(schlechtes forum, dass nen doppelklick nicht checkt xD)


----------



## Liax (2. Januar 2009)

Nexalia schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen...habe mit meiner Mage umgelernt auf Alchi... habe jetzt Skill 407 und hatte keinen einzigen Geistesblitz... wurden die entfernt?? Was bringt mir Alchi, wenn ich die entsprechenden Fläschchen nicht selbst herstellen kann und wieder aufs AH angewiesen bin^^
> 
> Danke f. Tipps



hallo,
ich denke du musst dir garnicht die arbeit machen um an die alten fläschchen zu kommen da es ja in nordend neue fläschchen gibt, und die kann man beim lehrer lernen, frag mich jetzt nicht ab welchem skill, aber das siehst du ja wenn du mal zum lehrer gehst
ansonsten gibt es geistesblitze nurnoch für transmutationsrezepte (ich rede hier von nordend)
d.h. ich z.B. habe einfach so lange äonenX zu äonenY getranst bis ich alle rezepte hatte (habe alle bis auf äonenmacht)
das geht natürlich auch mit titan transmutation, allerdings ist da der cd höher. d.h. bei transmutation von äonenX zu äonenY gibts nen cd von 22Std. und bei transmutation von titan nen cd von 4 tagen. dieser cd zählt dann leider auch für äonen transmutation.


----------



## Erdwusel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte gleich am Anfang mit 375 ein Gb für ein Fläschen bekommen, aber seitdem nichts mehr.
Ok, Alchemist ist ein Twink, hat erst 405, aber bin dauernd am Titan transmutieren, um einen neuen GB zu bekommen.
Gestern hatte ich dann mal Äonenfeuer zu Erde, naja, andersrum wäre mir lieber, aber besser als nichts, es werden noch weitere kommen.


----------

